# Some pictures of new Amblypygi spp.



## Banshee05 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Euphrynichus bacillifer*






*Charon grayi*






*Damon longispinatus*


----------



## beetleman (Aug 29, 2007)

:clap: very nice! i had the sp. in the first pic,sadly it didn't survive very long,don't know why but very awesome never the less!


----------



## 8+) (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, those chelae on the first one are awesome! :clap:


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks!
yes they have amazing lng pedipals!! und the femur is WITHOUT any spine, very impressive species!


----------



## dtknow (Aug 29, 2007)

The 1st needs to make it into the US!


----------



## 8+) (Aug 30, 2007)

Banshee05 said:


> thanks!
> yes they have amazing lng pedipals!! und the femur is WITHOUT any spine, very impressive species!


I'm assuming that's a male? Do you have pics of a female?


----------



## ftorres (Aug 30, 2007)

*Cave Spiders*

HEllo,
Those big long arm ones had made it here before, I had a few too, but they will die right away. Being so long, they don't make the trip very good and I guess they never recup from it.

They are very impresive spiders. My most recent one died about 5 days after arrival.

I have seen males only, I am still hoping to find  a gravid female (fingers crossed)

regards
ftorres.


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 31, 2007)

hello
i have gravid female  and hopefully a big adult breeding group


----------



## dtknow (Aug 31, 2007)

Are their other appendages enlongated also? They could be a true cave species that ships very poorly.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Sep 1, 2007)

*Cave Dwelling Amblypygi*

I scaled these down - High-Resolution photos will be in the gallery on my site - better camera tomorrow.


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 1, 2007)

very interesting, are you sure that they are from thailand? they are surly no e.bacillifer then mine, cause of the spurs on the tibia. but i have never heard that in thailand were "such things" common. maybe this is the second Euphrynichus species - "amanica" i haven't got any paper on them. very impresive.
how much do you have of them? able to breed?


----------

